# Will An Electric Fence Keep Coyotes Away From My Goats?



## Greene728 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well our two pygmy nanny goats finally had their kids this week and they are absolutely gorgeous and the girls love them to death which leads me to my question. Will an electric fence work on keeping the Yotes at bay? We would be devestated if something happened to them and I've got them in a good enclosure that consists of heavy gauge farm fencing 48in tall with one strand of electric fence about 4-6in off the ground and another strand about 16-18 in off the ground. Whats yalls experience? Is this good enough or do I need more. Any advice or personal experience would be greatly appreciated cause with all the calling to Mama the Babies are doing I'm worried they may just be calling in trouble and I want to be prepared. Also we have had the two nannies for two years now in the same enclosure with no elec fence until now and never had any problems but I know the Yotes are here cause we hear them from time to time as well as the occasional sighting. Thanks in advance for any advice yall could share!

Scott


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Aug 25, 2009)

It might keep the yotes out if u have that electric fence on the outside of the pen. I'd run a strand along the top too. I think a yote can jump a 4 ft fence.


----------



## wildlands (Aug 25, 2009)

Get a line around the top. I had yotes jump my field fence twice a couple of months ago and kill 2 goats. Missed the blooming thing the first time or the second one might not have happened. Along the back the neighbor has a rd so the area is clear and the yotes can get a little running start. We ended up putting 2 runs of Barb wire around the place and a third along that back streach and have not had another problem, so far. A good hot wire along the botom like you have to keep them from digging under. Then another about 18" like you have to keep them from climbing is good but if you had another one on top about 4-6" off the top of the fence that would be best.


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 25, 2009)

I use the Magnum 12 volt charger on my land.One strand of wire at the bottom and one at the top with another strand 8'' under the top wire that's just a ground wire.I had coons,Bobcats and fox in my pen but have since knocked the desire out them wanting to get in.I was running dogs late one night and had a pack of yotes come right up to the fence and get to yeping.It got quiet and then one really hollered when it got hit with that 6000 volt charge.Certainly a good investment.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Aug 25, 2009)

Donkey's work well also.  I see more and more of them now days as coyote numbers continue to climb.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 25, 2009)

Run a strand of elec. wire about 1 foot outside the fence if you can.


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 25, 2009)

The electric fence is on the outside about 6in off the main fence....sorry yall I forgot to state that. I think I will run a strand along the top also cause I was curious about them jumping the fence myself. I would love to have a Guard Donkey but our pen isnt quite big enough 35ftX85ft. We probably will expand soon and may look at that then and make more room for one cause I too have read and heard alot of good about them. I REALLY APPRECIATE all the feed back everyone!!!! No place like WOODYS!


----------



## centerc (Aug 31, 2009)

My neighbor has a blue healer Shepard pup that he would sell  404-408-0002


----------

